# Which tool set would you buy?



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

My brake job today motivated me to look for a new set of tools. Found the above. Both sets cost $199

Option #1 is advertised as the Craftsman's Tool Set of the Year in the 2004-2005 catalog.
http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/prod...vertical=TOOL&pid=00934176000&tab=spe#tablink
Pros: 

unique laser-etched sockets

case
Cons:

only 189 pieces 

useless gold plated sockets (I'm not a collector)

Option #2 is standard offering
http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/prod...vertical=TOOL&pid=00933841000&tab=spe#tablink
Pros:

241 pieces :bigpimp:

can pick up from store (saves $14 shipping)
Cons:

no case :tsk:

no laser etching


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

I'd buy the Craftsman


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

but which one? :dunno:


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1029236&postcount=8
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1029246&postcount=9


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

elbert said:


> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1029236&postcount=8
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1029246&postcount=9


Thanks for the suggestion. But which of the above 2 sets best fits your description?
I suppose one can't go wrong with the bigger set (more sizes), but see the cons.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

These big sets suck. Sure, it seems like a good deal, but you'll never use at least half of these, and they just take up space and give you more crap to wade through your toolbox.

Buy something like this http://www.griotsgarage.com/catalog.jsp?&SKU=63001 and you can use the remaining $100 on a set of combination wrenches (Gearwrenches are useful and are decent quality), and other pieces you'd actually use.


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

According to the insert in my Sunday paper you get a free tool chest with the second set.


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

bren said:


> According to the insert in my Sunday paper you get a free tool chest with the second set.


Really? :wow:
Is that a local offering for MD? Any links?


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

Kaz said:


> These big sets suck. Sure, it seems like a good deal, but you'll never use at least half of these, and they just take up space and give you more crap to wade through your toolbox.
> 
> Buy something like this http://www.griotsgarage.com/catalog.jsp?&SKU=63001 and you can use the remaining $100 on a set of combination wrenches (Gearwrenches are useful and are decent quality), and other pieces you'd actually use.


That's a very nice set Kaz. Thanks for the tip.
It has all the meaningful sizes (without skipping in between).
But it's metric only. I'm not positive I'm committing to German and Japanese cars for the rest of my life.  
The new Corvette C6 and Mustang GT look might tempting. :eeps: 
And I'd still need to pick up a set of wrenches.


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

http://sears.crossmediaservices.com...oreid=2156057&CatTreeID=105406&L1CatID=105406


----------



## mbushnell (Aug 7, 2002)

JetBlack330i said:


> But it's metric only. I'm not positive I'm committing to German and Japanese cars for the rest of my life.
> The new Corvette C6 and Mustang GT look might tempting. :eeps:
> And I'd still need to pick up a set of wrenches.


The domestic companies started going to metric in the late 1970's. Most of their fasteners have been metric for a while now.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

I'd go with the second set of the two. The laser-etching is a nice touch, but not required. And the gold plated sockets are just plain stupid unless you intend to display but never use your tools. Or, rather than jumping in to a great big set, start with a smaller set as the core of your tools and then just pick up the added pieces as you need them or want to get a better quality brand.

I started a long long time ago by getting the simple sets when they were on sale (eg a combo wrench set, a socket set, etc., etc.) so now I have a pretty darned big set of Craftsman tools, but mostly fractional. Now that I've begin working on my car, I've been backfilling with metrics and other things I never needed before (torque wrenches, etc.). Mostly Facom, SK, KD, etc. but also Craftsman if it turns out I didn't anticipate needing them and must have one ASAP. One good thing about doing the Tech Sessions that we do, is that someone is likely to have brought the pieces you don't have yet, and then you can take you time buying them for yourself.

OB plugs... I mostly buy from The Tool Warehouse (http://thetoolwarehouse.net/) these days. Good selection, good prices, and every now and then they send you a coupon good for free shipping. I've also purchased some tools from Ultimate Garage (http://ultimategarage.com/) when he has a good sale on Facom.


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

mbushnell said:


> The domestic companies started going to metric in the late 1970's. Most of their fasteners have been metric for a while now.


Holy cow. Shows you how updated I am. :rofl: 
If that's the case, since the 70's, why all Sears "Mechanics" sets have standard in addition to the metric sizes? :dunno:


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

JetBlack330i said:


> Holy cow. Shows you how updated I am. :rofl:
> If that's the case, since the 70's, why all Sears "Mechanics" sets have standard in addition to the metric sizes? :dunno:


Because older cars are still fractional, hardware on things other than cars is fractional, and 'cause they make more money that way.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

If you are going to buy Craftsman, I suggest you join the Craftsman Club first. I'm pretty sure it is free to join. You will usually get a "welcome to the club" coupon good for 10% off, which might even be good for an extra 10% off of a sale price or on top of another coupon (like from the Sunday paper).


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

Only thing you need to look at is how big the sizes get. 17 and 19 mm are pretty popular sizes and some sets don't go that high.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

Crafstman is more than adequate for the avg enthusiast

Sears has stuff on sale all the time, you missed the mother load during the christmas specials, but in time you can buy quality sets indivually (as opposed to the jumbo kit) as needed and build up a nice collection, often those individual sets come in their own carrying case which is nice if you ever need to take them with you somewhere


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

But don't count on ALL fasteners on a US built car to be metric. But MOST are.

The best way to pick a tool set is one of the two:

1) Figure out what tools you need and buy the smallest tool set that has all of the tools youneed. Buying a larger tool set to get a couple of extra pieces is many times cheaper than buying the smaller tool set and buying a few extra pieces. For metric you want at a minimum - 3/8" drive - 8 - 19 mm long and short, 1/2" drive - 10 - 22mm long and short, combo wrenches from 8 - 22, hex key set and preferably hex drivers also, pliers set. Nice to have 1/4" drive 6 - 17 mm long and short.

2) Just buy the BIG tool set from Sears. You will have almost everything you need. That's what I did.  But I got mine at a super deal.

Don't forget a tool box to hold them, and things like socket and wrench organizaers are very nice.

The laser etched sockets are nice, once you get to the point of not being able to see.  But I use a socket organizer that has nice high contrast, large numbers for the sockets, so they are easy to identify.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Pinecone said:


> Just buy the BIG tool set from Sears. You will have almost everything you need. That's what I did.


 :yikes: I'll vouch for that.

Alex


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## mbushnell (Aug 7, 2002)

JetBlack330i said:


> Holy cow. Shows you how updated I am. :rofl:
> If that's the case, since the 70's, why all Sears "Mechanics" sets have standard in addition to the metric sizes? :dunno:


Like I said, MOST fasteners on domestic cars are metric. They still have some standard (fractional) fasteners in there. One example are the replacement hose clamps that you buy at the parts stores. They are fractional. Granted, they have a screwdriver slot in them, but in my experience, use a socket on them. If you use a screwdriver on them, the screwdriver will constantly slip out of the slot.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

mbushnell said:


> Like I said, MOST fasteners on domestic cars are metric. They still have some standard (fractional) fasteners in there. One example are the replacement hose clamps that you buy at the parts stores. They are fractional. Granted, they have a screwdriver slot in them, but in my experience, use a socket on them. If you use a screwdriver on them, the screwdriver will constantly slip out of the slot.


Over-the-counter non-OE stuff is usually not metric. And you'll also need some non-metric for household stuff. I have enough SAE these days to get by.


----------



## mbushnell (Aug 7, 2002)

Kaz said:


> Over-the-counter non-OE stuff is usually not metric. And you'll also need some non-metric for household stuff. I have enough SAE these days to get by.


Actually, I've got two roll-aways of tools sitting in my garage. One roll-away is from work when I was an aircraft mechanic and is 95% Snap-On SAE. Boeings are all SAE, no metrics. I brought that roll-away home when I moved to management 3 1/2 years ago.

The other roll-away was my home set & is just about all Craftsman, mixed SAE & Metric.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

The other reason to get standard stuff. Many aftermarket setups are fractional, NOT metric. Things like aftermarket sway bars, and stuff like that.


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

atyclb said:


>


I think we used every one of those tools on another member's recent supension install/freshening...


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

mbushnell said:


> Actually, I've got two roll-aways of tools sitting in my garage. One roll-away is from work when I was an aircraft mechanic and is 95% Snap-On SAE. Boeings are all SAE, no metrics. I brought that roll-away home when I moved to management 3 1/2 years ago.


I'll take that one off your hands if you're no longer using it... :wow:


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

bren said:


> I think we used every one of those tools on another member's recent supension install/freshening...


And then some.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Pinecone said:


> And then some.


Yeah, I don't see a sawzall or plasma cutter.

Alex


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

BahnBaum said:


> Yeah, I don't see a sawzall or plasma cutter.


 Or an arc welder


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

operknockity said:


> Or an arc welder


Or a lift.

Alex


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

rumratt said:


> Or, all of the above, then move in next to me. :eeps:


Rum,

Buy the car. I was shocked at how many people pitched in to help me do all the work on mine. I'm sure you'll find it's the same with yours. Hell, you're not so far away that some of us couldn't do a roadtrip to give you a hand.

Alex


----------

